# Sync, sync, sync - Chrome to Safari/iCloud?



## Runefox (Jul 2, 2012)

So I've got a MacBook Pro, and I'm looking to get Mountain Lion whenever that drops. I like Chrome a lot on my Android and PC, but Safari is looking to be pretty attractive on the Mac once it gets some of the updates that are coming down the pipe. At the very least, it's a little more elegant in a number of ways, and further integration with iCloud means history syncing and other wonders that Chrome has had for a little while, so if I ever get around to getting an iPad or a new iPhone, that's a big draw, too.

But here's the thing!

There doesn't seem to be any way to use Chrome Sync and iCloud simultaneously! That means that I have to use third party stuff, and that might not be as pretty. At the very least, if I can synchronize between Safari on my Mac and Chrome on my PC, their respective syncs with iCloud and Google will take care of the mobile devices.

Right now, all I really know of and use are XMarks and LastPass for bookmarks and saved passwords (they're both awesome, by the way). Syncing history is kind of a big deal to me, because the ability to pick up where I left off reading on my phone when I leave for work and am in transit on the bus, and then again from my phone when I get home.
*
TL;DR: *Any other useful sync extensions/etc I can slap onto these browsers that anyone knows of? I'm a firm believer that content should be platform agnostic, which is why I love services like IMAP, Trillian, Chrome Sync and (to a limited extent) iCloud. Anything that furthers that goal is a huge win in my books.


----------

